# Suche Filmtitel von zwei älteren Filmen



## MerciundDanke (17. April 2011)

*Suche Filmtitel von zwei älteren Filmen*

Hallo,

vor kurzem musste ich an zwei Film denken, die ich geschätzt vor ca. 12 Jahren im TV mal gesehen habe.
Von daher erinnere ich mich auch leider nicht mehr an den jeweiligen Titel sowie nur noch sporadisch an deren Inhalt.

Bei dem einen geht es um einen lernfähigen Spielzeugroboter der in einer kleinen Familie ist und dann böse wird und alles mögliche aus dem Haushalt als Waffen einsetzt.

Bei dem anderen Film weiß ich nur noch, dass es sich auch um eine Art Roboter handelt, der in einem Labor oder so was hergestellt wurde (und ich glaube eigentlich Ferngesteuert werden kann) plötzlich auf Kampfmodus umschaltet und einer der Hauptrollenfiguren hinterher jagt (durchbricht dabei Wände usw.).

Ich glaube die Filme waren auch eher trashig und dürften deswegen wohl nicht wirklich bekannt sein.. Wahrscheinlich finde ich die auch, falls es die auf DVD gibt, dann nicht wirklich toll, trotzdem interessiert es mich.

Also wäre für Hilfe dankbar.


----------



## Scorpio78 (17. April 2011)

*AW: Suche Filmtitel von zwei älteren Filmen*

Evolver sollte der erste Film heissen.

Bei dem 2ten bräuchte ich mehr Infos  Die Soryline ist zu allegmein


----------



## Creep1972 (17. April 2011)

*AW: Suche Filmtitel von zwei älteren Filmen*

Hallo, lass uns mal probieren ob ich Dir helfen kann.
Meine Vorschläge lauten: 1. Nr. 5 lebt 2. Der tödliche Freund ( Bee Bee) 3. DARYL- Der Außergewöhnliche


----------



## mmayr (17. April 2011)

*AW: Suche Filmtitel von zwei älteren Filmen*

Terminator 1 - 3 !


----------



## mMn (17. April 2011)

*AW: Suche Filmtitel von zwei älteren Filmen*

Bei dem ersten Film fällt mir kein passender ein, also werfe ich einfach mal "Small Soldiers" in die Diskussionsrunde.
Film Nummer zwo könnte vielleicht "Death Machine" sein.


----------



## MasterFreak (17. April 2011)

*AW: Suche Filmtitel von zwei älteren Filmen*

Bei Film Nr.2 fällt mir I Robot ein aber ich bin mir net sicher ^^


----------



## MerciundDanke (18. April 2011)

*AW: Suche Filmtitel von zwei älteren Filmen*



Scorpio78 schrieb:


> Evolver sollte der erste Film heissen.
> 
> Bei dem 2ten bräuchte ich mehr Infos  Die Soryline ist zu allegmein


 
Cool, danke. Ja der erste ist richtig 

Und der 2. wurde weiter unten genannt.


----------



## MerciundDanke (18. April 2011)

*AW: Suche Filmtitel von zwei älteren Filmen*



mMn schrieb:


> Bei dem ersten Film fällt mir kein passender ein, also werfe ich einfach mal "Small Soldiers" in die Diskussionsrunde.
> Film Nummer zwo könnte vielleicht "Death Machine" sein.


 
Ja, Death Machine.. 
Vielen Dank.


----------



## Scorpio78 (18. April 2011)

*AW: Suche Filmtitel von zwei älteren Filmen*

Schön, wenn man helfen kann


----------



## mMn (20. April 2011)

*AW: Suche Filmtitel von zwei älteren Filmen*

Dito!


----------



## ProNoob (25. April 2011)

*AW: Suche Filmtitel von zwei älteren Filmen*

i robot ??? der film is keine 12 jahre alt hahahhahah


----------

